# Makro für Verzauberkunst?



## Timobile (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute. Bin grad am VZ skillen. Was mich dabei sehr nervt ist die Tatsache, dass man immer auf die Verzauberung, dann auf Verzaubern, den Gegenstand und letztendlich auf "Ja" klicken muss. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dem irgendwie durch ein Makro oder Addon Abhilfe zu schaffen???

MFG Timobile


----------



## Der_Rabe (17. Januar 2010)

Also so ein Addon wär mir nicht bekannt - und ganz ehrlich seh ich da auch nicht wirklich einen Nutzen drin. Aus Versehen ein falscher Klick und - schwupdiwupp - sind alle Mats in Deinen Taschen weggezaubert.
Wenn Du am Anfang skillst mag das zwar in Deinem Sinne sein, aber wenn die Verzauberermats hinterher doch ziemlich ins Geld gehen [...] und das passiert noch schneller als Dir lieb ist.
Nicht umsonst liest man ständig: "Verzaubere gegen Mats und zahle Euch pro Skillpunkt soundsoviel Gold"

Also, "Arschbacken zusammenkneifen" und die 150 Klicks ohne Addon wirst Du schon auf die Reihe bekommen ^^

Aber wenn ich dir ein schönes Addon empfehlen darf: ENCHANTRIX (kann man auch hier bei buffed.de runterladen)
Das Ding zeigt Dir im Voraus an, was man aus den Items entzaubern kann und vor allem wieviel.

Auch für Juweliere und Inschriftler zu empfehlen. Wer Erz sondieren möchte, kann genau sehen, welche Edelsteine er daraus gewinnen wird. Inschriftler brauchen nicht immer im Rezeptbuch nachschlagen, aus welchen Kräutern welche Pigmente gewonnen werden, es wird ihnen direkt angezeigt, auch wie hoch die zu erwatende Ausbeute ist.

Aber eine Funktion die unseren TE vielleicht bei diesem Addon erfreuen könnte: Du kannst hier einstellen, dass alle Items sofort autmatisch entzaubert werden und brauchst sie nicht mühselig einzeln
anklicken. Vielleicht hilft Dir dieser Tip ja wenigstens etwas weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn er nicht wirklich Deine Frage beantwortet


----------



## Timobile (17. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank für deine Ausführliche Antwort. Stimme dir in allen Punkten zu und bedanke mich für die Tipps! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (18. Januar 2010)

Hoi,eventuell hilft dir das weiter:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/137266-verzauberkunst-guide-von-1-450/page__view__findpost__p__2388529

Macht zwar nicht alles was du möchtest, aber 2 klicks durch auswählen der Verzauberung entfallen zumindest.

Enchantrix gibt durchaus Sinn, vor allem wenn es den Staub den du brauchst grad ned gibt und du Greens ausm AH entzaubern möchtest.
Nervt hinterher rauszufinden dass du doch ein Item Level unter deinem gewünschten Staub liegst, es ist auch so teuer genug.


----------

